# Welcome



## ffemt8978 (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to EMTLife.com's forum dedicated to all aspects of the NREMT, incluidng testing and practicals.

This forum is to be used exclusively for NREMT related topics, and they should only be posted here.  The Community Leaders will be moving posts as necessary to ensure this criteria is met.

For all of our new members, and anyone else using this forum, please take a minute and review what has already been posted here.  Odds are it will probably answer your question, but if it doesn't please feel free to ask away.


----------

